# IS it sharp



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I was wondering anyone got a effective quick was to sharpen ther knives. It takes me 4ever with only B+ results.:001_huh:


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Normark-Stage-Pocket-Sharpener-Silver/dp/B000WKOITM

That thing will get your knife as sharp as a razor.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

get a good tri-stone and patience and it will work everytime...Use a steel on it before you sharpen it and that will help...In all goodness you should only have to put a knife on a stone no more than maybe once or twice a year with regular use...Keep a good steel around and that will work wonders between times on a stone.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I take my time to sharpen mine! I get em all out at one time, the filet knives, my kitchen knives, my skinnin knives, my scissors, my clipper blades. Then put them all in a box. Carefully place them in the car. Then this is where I actually enjoy sharpening them, I drop them off with the guy at T&W flee market that does them for a $1 a piece, n enjoy some decent eats and find a bargin or 2, after an hour or 2, retrive them, toss him a twenty and I'm on my way! The edge usually lasts me a couple months, unless I'm fishin heavy or unless my boy is keeping the deer heard across the country in check!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sharpening Blades*



jaster said:


> I take my time to sharpen mine! I get em all out at one time, the filet knives, my kitchen knives, my skinnin knives, my scissors, my clipper blades. Then put them all in a box. Carefully place them in the car. Then this is where I actually enjoy sharpening them, I drop them off with the guy at T&W flee market that does them for a $1 a piece, n enjoy some decent eats and find a bargin or 2, after an hour or 2, retrive them, toss him a twenty and I'm on my way! The edge usually lasts me a couple months, unless I'm fishin heavy or unless my boy is keeping the deer heard across the country in check!


Excellent advice if you don't know what you're doing. It's easy to ruin a blade.

I take mine down once in a while and give them a good sharpening with a stone..

Between these sharpenings, I keep a steel on hand to give them a few whacks(strokes) to maintain the edge.

It also helps to buy good knives. Good steel will sharpen to and maintain an edge. You pay for what you get. 

I have one butcher knife that belonged to my Mother and is over 60 years old. Still in good shape after almost constant use and will maintain an edge. JMHO C2


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

A wet stone is the best period. It takes time to sharpen properly and consistant even stroke! Again it takes time to do it right. And the better knives I prefer Japanese have harder metals and take even longer to sharpen. I use several grits stones finishing with a 2000 and wil shave hair off your arm when its done. The 2000+ is so fine it feels almost like glass and will actualy polish the edge of the blade.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Where do you get stones that fine?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*What about a straight razor to be honed `*

Any idea where to have that done ?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

The best way to sharpen a knife is to keep it sharp. I hit mine with ceramic crock sticks before each use. That way they are razor sharp at all times. If you let it get dull its much harder to sharpen. Try a Forshner knife. They come razor sharp and are easy to keep sharp with the ceramics.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

People poo-poo me all the time, but if you follow the directions and get the burr going back and forth along the edge as instructed (it'll take awhile if the knife is not near sharp already) this thing works GREAT!

http://www.google.com/products/cata...alog_result&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CDMQ8gIwAg#


Jim


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

A B+ is fantastic for this C Student. [ PJC / UWF anyway ]

I am self taught on almost everything in Life so I can not add to the Excellent advice that has been given.

For me , I have a few Knives that belonged to my Grand Father.
He was the Greatest man I ever knew and the only positive influence in my life.

He taught me to sharpen knives and I have his old Oil Stones and Razor strap. I can easily shave the hair from my arms or face with his old American Made blades.

I also like the Jap knives and noticed the Chinese stuff does not hold an edge long at all.

everyone who has ever seen me skin and fillet a fish has been amazed at the speed and efficiency. I was taught by a Old Vietnamese man in Da Nang


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Portofino (Dec 8, 2010)

I use something that looks like a steel, and it has tiny diamonds in it. I hit it a couple of licks every few times I use each of my knives, and they stay really sharp.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

get a piece of ceramic from one of those great big light bulbs like from a parking lot. use them to sharpen and it will keep your knife razor sharp


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

From Jim T's link, was goin' to see what it does on youtube. I found a vid for a company selling a 2X30 inch belt sander system complete which includes a leather strop and compound...

It sells for $189 with one belt in each grit included...

Well bein' the cheap azz I am, I searched for the machine first and found it at Harbor Freight for 40 bucks. Since I am not dealing with blades in poor condition I can forget about the 80, 120 and 220 grit belts...
In the "kit" you get a 1,000 and then you go to the strop. In the Klingspor and other NICE abrasive brands, you can get a 1,200 belt...

So i did the math, and for $90-120 you get a few belts in the finer grits, the strop and compound, and the sander...
In the kit for $190 it is one belt of each grit.

When done on the strop you will have a MIRROR FINISH on the edge.. if you held your angle right, it will shave... sure anyone can hack the hair on their arm but I MEAN SHAVE!!! Slide it down your arm and you get a skunk stripe in negative ONE STROKE!!!

This is straight razor/scalpel/single edge razor blade sharp!!!

Brent


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Google up the warthog knife sharpener. These things are easy and your knife will shave hair. I see 'em every year at the outdoor shows.


----------

